# TAG Teach Coaching Method



## aread (Dec 25, 2009)

Can you tell us more about it? 
From the little bit of reading that I did, it sounds like the old clicker dog training method. That worked well until you lost the clicker. 

I'm sure it's somewhat different for human students.


----------



## tahrgirl (Apr 3, 2012)

Yes it originated as a dog training method - but the dog trainers also use the method to train the dog handlers. I do not know much about it but one of the positives I think is the non-verbal positive feedback which is instant and focussed on a particular 'tag point' - a movement, action, position or whatever. So it helps the student to clearly identify when they have got the 'tag point' right. I am also a NASP Specialist and the concept of positive reinforcement fits well with the coaching philosophy of the NASP.

A lot of the trainers talk about how they sometimes used to talk too much when coaching 
- something I am also aware of. 

I am thinking to do the TAG Teach training to see how it might be useful in archery but I was hoping to find some other archery coaches using it. Oh well perhaps I will pioneer the investigation!


----------



## aread (Dec 25, 2009)

What tag points would you use?


----------



## tahrgirl (Apr 3, 2012)

For the lady I coached we used upright stance - she was new to shooting and had an issue with throwing her hips forward and leaning back. I used the click when she got into the right position, so if she didn't hear the click she knew she hadn't got her stance correct. When she got it right she was able to take note of how that felt and replicate that feeling in the next shot. Not sure tbh if we used the method the way intended but it worked. She did not get into archery at the time - I think it was really just an exercise in learning something new. But I just spoke with her this week and she shot a bow again for the first time since our coaching a few years ago and she found that she remembered her stance and was able to get it right straight off.

I can see it could be used at each step along the way in the shot sequence as a way to hone in on a particular issue, front shoulder position, bow hand grip relaxed, anchor point, trigger finger position, follow through, all sorts really. But of course only picking one tag point at a time. And as you progress the tag points would be focussing on the smaller details.
I have used it a few times with junior archers and they seem to respond really well to the instant feedback. I think a lot of coaches talk a lot and with kids they can switch off - they just want to shoot! But the click is a more subtle reinforcement and they really want to hear it so they concentrate on what they have been asked to do. I still think it is important to explain what what we are trying to do and why - especially how it relates to their mental game. 

I have taught a few autistic students and I think it would really be a useful tool to use with them - I see there is information about that on the website also.

As I said, I am no expert and have very limited knowledge. But I am intrigued by the method. One of the founders is doing a training seminar here in July so I am thinking to go and find out what it is all about. I will report back when I know some more!


----------



## aread (Dec 25, 2009)

This sounds interesting. Please let us know what you learn at the seminar.

One thing that I would be concerned about is the student changing things at full draw. One of the keys to good archery is set all the parts and pieces together as full draw is established. If the student is willing to let down when they didn't hear the clicker, this could work. But it could become very frustrating to constantly let down. Also, if they are waiting on the clicker, their focus isn't where it should be.

I may be completely wrong about this. I'd like to learn more.

Thanks for posting this,
Allen


----------

